# focal 706v vs 806v



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

I just picked up a pair for focal 806v speakers and when i look on their website the 806v and 706v spec out the exact same. Can anyone tell me the difference between these two speakers?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While the weight may be the same the Cabinet is superior according Focal as when I looked at the Specs they are indeed identical with the same Crossover, Tweeter, and Woofer. However, the bracing and internal structure of the 806 is more complicated. I was so flummoxed due to the similarities that I called Focal directly.

If upon auditioning both you prefer the 706, by all means go that way. However, the 806 is considered superior. 
That being said, only you can make the call if the differences are enough to warrant the added expense.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

I already picked up the 806v used so I wasn't going between the two, just wondering.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I just had to find out the differences as on paper, they seem identical. Information like this is good to have in the future. Enjoy your Speakers and they are going to sound better and better as they break in.
JJ


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

It for sure good to know the difference, thanks for digging that up. It is kind of mind boggling that what on the outside appears to be the same cabinet can be braced differently and increase the price by $400. That's like a 70% price increase over the 706


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The quality of the Cabinet has profound effects on the Sound Quality. Again, you might want to go and listen to both again to make sure that the difference in price is worth it, but I really think you made the right choice.

Hopefully in the future your GF will become more amendable to Floorstanders and then you could get Focal Towers and move the 806's to the Surrounds. Especially Focals Beryllium Tweeter based Towers as they are truly magnificent. And are quite attractive.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Agreed. Hopefully these are just a primer for the elegant 826Ws.

Personally, my favorite Focal stuff is their bi-amped studio monitors.


----------



## greggdrews (Dec 4, 2010)

That is the plan to enjoy these for a while and then go back to a 5.1 and buying foorstanding speakers to match.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Besides different and better cabinet bracing there could be higher quality crossover components which can be dramatically more expensive.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Jackfish, I actually called Focal yesterday to discuss the differences between the 2 Models as they have identical specs. According to the person I spoke to yesterday, even the Crossover Network is identical to the 706. All the differences lie in the complexity of the internal bracing of the Cabinet of the 806.

The guy really seemed on the level and I honestly believe what he said. He did find that the 800 Series were well worth the additional expense. Focals really are up there with Dynaudio, B&W, and Thiel for my favorite conventional Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

